# Range Day 4/22/17 Ada Glock 19



## BigAl73 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rainy and cold so took off this morning to the Ada indoor range. It was great!
Only one there and did pretty good for me. 
Shooting the Gen 4 Glock 19 9mm (vortex venom red dot) with Remington bucket ball ammo 114 grain at 10 yards.
First picture is checking the zero from rest (it's dialed in Ha!). Pic two is my first 10 round without rest. Third is another 10 yards and the fourth is the after a total of 30 rounds.
Fifth is, point of view pic, as I moved the target out to 20 yards. Sixth pic is my results aiming at the #7 at 20 yds.
Seventh picture is the center target, back at 20 yards and just shooting the crap out of it.
Last picture is the prize at the end of the day.
Went home and gave my glock a great cleaning. I like cleaning my guns but particularly like it after I've had a good day at the range.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good job shooting! FWIW try some 124 grain ammo & 147 grain ammo. Practice, practice,practice!


----------

